# Tint job opinions



## newcruzer (Mar 8, 2013)

Just picked up my new Cruze this week on Monday - had the dealer do the tint job that morning prior to picking it up.

I'll take pictures tomorrow, but wanted to start getting some input as to if the tint job is just fine or if it really should be done better:

The tint has been on the car for 2.5 days now, so I think it is probably looking pretty much how it will look (at first it was all bubbly on the back windshield, but that has gone away).

Questions:

They obviously used 2 pieces on the back windshield
1a) Is this common or considered a shortcut? I paid top dollar for this (at least as far as I can tell from prices people say on here).
1b) The line where the 2 pieces come together is done on a defrost line near the top, but when it is sunny a very thin line is visible just above the defrost line most of the way across (but not all) - is this what should be expected?

2) The little windows on the rear side have a thin line where there is no tint around the edge where it would meet up with the top and rear edges of the window - is this normal?

The tint is 3M 20% and the dealer raved about how good the guy they bring in to do the tinting is supposed to be (though I have no idea or reason to believe this other than the sales guy saying so).

I know pictures are worth way more than words in this case, I'll try to get some tomorrow (hopefully there is some sun).


----------



## newcruzer (Mar 8, 2013)

As promised, pictures have been taken. Hopefully this thread will get some interest now that there is something to see 

The more I look at even the amount of bubbles, etc. the more I think this was very poorly done...

Little rear window:















Top of back windshield:








Seam between pieces just above a defrost line:








Seam and bubbles:








More random bubbles and edging:









What say you?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

i paid 220 (after tax) for mine in toronto, they used precut films. it came out perfect. (no bubbles no lines no streaks)

the rear window is 1 piece... but was one of their selling points, they made sure to point that out to me.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd take it back, get your money back and take it elsewhere. 

Very poorly done IMO.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

N519AT said:


> I'd take it back, get your money back and take it elsewhere.
> 
> Very poorly done IMO.


+1 - yeah that is just terrible. Get a refund. If this was done professionally, it would be perfect (no bubbles, lines, cracks, etc.) and the back window would be 1-piece.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah for a dealer installed, most likely more expensive tint job I would not be happy with this end result. You have the pictures take it back and express your concerns and let them know that they can offer to do it right for you or you would rather have your money back...don't let them get away with sloppy work!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

agreed ^ thats horribly done


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Bubbles could take a few days to dry out but that is still a crap job! Take the car back and print out our comments and give them to the dealer.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm in the car restoration business and see terrible tint work all the time and this is a prime example of terrible workmanship! I would give the bubbles 7days to settle but from looking at them I believe those bubbles are there to stay. Using two pieces of tint on the back window!! 15years experience and I've never seen such crap! The lines aren't suppose to be on any window either. I would demand them either redo the tint or just get a refund!


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Can someone help me out from IL? I dont know what % to get. Would love 20 but I would be so pissed if i got a ticket for it. Getting it done this saturday. Still unsure


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The bubbles look like dirt trapped under the film. If they are caused by liquid they evaporate with time, but those are white which means they are places where nothing is touching the glass. They probably won't get any better with time.

I paid $250 cash for my tint. The guy who did it custom cuts everything right on the car and does the back window in one piece. He uses top Q film and guarantees his work as long as you own the car.

I would not be happy with the job done on your car at any price.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Can someone help me out from IL? I dont know what % to get. Would love 20 but I would be so pissed if i got a ticket for it. Getting it done this saturday. Still unsure


EZ.....let your selected shop tell you the maximum.....they know the limit.

Rob


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Robby said:


> EZ.....let your selected shop tell you the maximum.....they know the limit.
> 
> Rob


Maximum meaning the law? Its only 35. I would hate to pay 200+ and wish i went darker. BUT THENA AGIAN....I would hate to get it to dark and have to take it off. That would be like throwing away 200 BUCKS! </3


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Can someone help me out from IL? I dont know what % to get. Would love 20 but I would be so pissed if i got a ticket for it. Getting it done this saturday. Still unsure


All u need to do is tell the installer to install the max legal %


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

bci26401 said:


> All u need to do is tell the installer to install the max legal %




thats only 35%, anyone in IL have darker and haven't gotten any tickets for it?


----------



## newcruzer (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. Talked to my salesman a little bit ago and he's going to set up a time for the tint guy to meet with me in person next week. I'll provide updates as they come.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Can someone help me out from IL? I dont know what % to get. Would love 20 but I would be so pissed if i got a ticket for it. Getting it done this saturday. Still unsure


Eh, I moved back to IL in July 2012 and still have yet to get pulled over for my 20% tint on my black cruze. Good luck!
*Plus, i just had to file a police report with my car last month (not accident-related) and as the officer checked out my car, he didn't even mention my tint. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Katee228 said:


> Eh, I moved back to IL in July 2012 and still have yet to get pulled over for my 20% tint on my black cruze. Good luck!
> *Plus, i just had to file a police report with my car last month (not accident-related) and as the officer checked out my car, he didn't even mention my tint.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App




I wanna get 20% Its tempting. Do you have black interior? I would just hate to get it and take it off </3


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

A good tint job should look like the windows are that colour or it should be rejected. If they offer your money back make them remove the tint also as removing it costs money also.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out my garage as I have 35% all around and am completey satisfied with it. I got it to keep out the summer sun and heat more than to look pimp.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> thats only 35%, anyone in IL have darker and haven't gotten any tickets for it?


I had 35% on mine car and didn't have any problems but remember that there is a factory tint already on the windows and to be legal you would have to go with 50% film.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I wanna get 20% Its tempting. Do you have black interior? I would just hate to get it and take it off </3


Haha I love it at 20%. I have the black and red interior. Go check my pics on here


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I've had 20% for a couple months now and love it. Only have been hassled once by a cop about them.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I've had 20% for a couple months now and love it. Only have been hassled once by a cop about them.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yours is only 20%? I would have thought it was darker.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Getting mine done in the morning. WILL POST PICTURES!


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> thats only 35%, anyone in IL have darker and haven't gotten any tickets for it?


I have had 15% all the way around my 240sx. I live in NWI but work in IL and have never once got pulled over. I would not go darker than 15% though. It's difficult to see at times if you don't know where you are going.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I got 18%. I'll have to go back it have them try again. Not a very good job. I can post pictures trrw.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 35 in the front, 20% in rear and limo on rear window.

Only once was i hassled by a cop but she forgave me, because she realized she was being a jerk. True story


----------



## nando87 (Apr 21, 2013)

I got mine done a while back, only paid $120 out the door with lifetime warranty through the shop and the actual tint company, Sun-Guard.

I got 20% in front and 4% on all my back windows. Looks great!!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a quality issue with mine as well! I got mine done at Trail Blazers and am not satisfied! How picky should I be? My windows have no major flaws and for the most part look OK but there are a few to several bubbles on every window, it irks me to know I paid $250.00 for this and ever time I look at the car I see bubbles! I have had a few cars done in my time and have never seen a flawless job, maybe I just need to be satisfied and learn to look past them.....


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I paid 250. Im not gonna be happy unless its just right. Unless he gives me 100 bucks back! I can't believe how bad mine is.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I paid 250. Im not gonna be happy unless its just right. Unless he gives me 100 bucks back! I can't believe how bad mine is.


Holy cow! It's $130 w/lifetime warranty at Car Techs in Valparaiso, IN. Cheaper for trucks or less windows obviously. That's where A LOT of people I know go and they are very nice people and do great work.


----------



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

I have 20% up front and then all the rear windows are done in limo. Huge temp difference in the car.


----------



## newcruzer (Mar 8, 2013)

Just to update: my salesman has talked to the tint guy and will be arranging for us to meet and discuss - I'll post back after that happens. The killer here is I also paid $250 and only for the back windows and back windshield, but was ok with it because I thought that would guarantee a factory quality job and also added the convenience of it being done before I picked the car up. Well, 0 for 2 there. Now I just have to hope I'm convinced the guy can do it right IF I let him try again...


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Good luck. Hope he does a better job the second time around. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

